# First tournament - Ground Control



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

weighed in this morning at 89.2kg, which put me in the under 99k category. Looking back on it, probably would have been a good idea to shift 2 KG to be the top end of the lower cat.

first guy i fought was huge, i lasted about 1min30 before being suffocated under his mammoth biceps in a triangle.

The next bloke seemed like a right nutter and just threw himself into it, thought i might have had a chance but got choked under him.

all in all a bit disappointing i didnt last longer, but fun anyhow.

will defo be spending the next few weeks cutting 2.2kg!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

unlucky mate - its all a learning curve and you survived and have learnt from it - which is all good - agree with you needing to cut the extra weight - either that or fatty up:laugh: - bring on the donuts!.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

At least you got involved, as Si said, it's all a learning curve, next time round it sounds like cutting is the way forward.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

haha yeh the donuts do look very tempting, but ill be using this as a reason to slim down in general anyway :laugh:

my dad thought me getting crumpled was hilarious. if anyone was there i was the guy with the tatty white england top, sat on the edge of the ring for most of the day


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Like ppl have said, at least you got involved mate - was my first comp too, i was heavy weight and my first fight was against former cagerage heavyweight champ rob broughton! there was no novice/advance split in the heavys ! enjoyed it tho and i myself and gunna drop to the under 99s for a while.

i was the one in the white Sukata tshirt / camo tapout shorts.

some good fighters ther,was a really good event!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Jesusu, Broughton must have been a handful, he's not a little guy and some great experience behind him.

This reiterates the need for UK-MMA Tshirts! You may have actually spotted each other at the event that way!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha yea hes a big guy, dunno what he weighed in at but according to cagerage hes normally 128kgs, i weighed in at 100.6kg...4stone on me. well experienced aswell and probably easy for him considering iv only been training for 4months(ish)

was a good experience tho and had a chat with him after it, decent guy.

Think ill drop the 1.6kg to under 99s next time hahaha

Ye was looking out for ppl off here, think i saw Jay-C but not sure was just going off names.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Well done just for getting in there and giving it a shot! Great experience and you'll be massively improved for next year.

I wish I could have got up to it, but as always, I'm injured.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

dave was rob broughton the tall bloke in a black t shirt/green shorts? There was this one guy who fought on the side near the wall about 4 times (think it was the 99+) and he didnt stand out as a fighter but seemed to keep winning :baffled:


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

the comp was really good this time. huge turn out, the guys at next gen did an awesome job of organizing it.

hope there is many more to come 

i competed in the 68kg devision, won ma first fight by points 3 sweeps 3 mounts n 3 submission attempts i think.

second fight got over confident went in for a big take down finished in the guys guard. instead of taking my time i rushed made a school boy error and got subbed! and there went my ticket to facing ma mate in the final.

o well ya win some ya loose some i suppose 

well done to anyone who competed this year! standard was really good, jay sorry didn't get chance to say hi! how did u do?

dan


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

think he had yellow n black CS shorts on mate from what i remember

ther was only 2 fights in the 99+ there was only 4 of us.


----------



## geblad (Oct 13, 2008)

Was my first comp too - i was in U87 beginners (was weighing 84.5kg 2 days before and wasnt confident of losing that much weight without feeling crappy). I only got one fight tho, which i lost on points, was just glad i didnt get submitted:happy: cant wait to drop some more weight and compete again!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

DaveI said:


> Haha yea hes a big guy, dunno what he weighed in at but according to cagerage hes normally 128kgs, i weighed in at 100.6kg...4stone on me. well experienced aswell and probably easy for him considering iv only been training for 4months(ish)
> 
> was a good experience tho and had a chat with him after it, decent guy.
> 
> ...


I was the guy wearing tights who used Rubber Guard on the topless guy...and I lost, haha


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

yer thats who i thought Jay.

topless guy? the lad from atherton sub Grap who won his weight? he was quick and very powerful lol


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

some pics i found

http://flickr.com/photos/factorybjj/sets/72157604083386237/show/with/3300806665/

see if u can spot yrself :rofl:


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Some good pics, however the only ones im in are of me watching haha

none of me competing, only seen 2 of me competing so far.


----------

